# Cedar Shavings or chips



## Ragencane (Sep 29, 2014)

This has been discussed before I'm sure, but i can't find anything recent in the search. Looking for spanish cedar chips or shavings for the bottom of cooler. I have some boxes but thought if i could find some, it couldn't hurt


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

I have never heard of Spanish Cedar shavings and would be rather skeptical myself. Spanish Cedar is actually a Mahogany so I don't see the benefit over regular Cedar shavings/chips. I wouldn't put regular Cedar shavings/chips in my humidor though. 

However if actual Spanish Cedar shavings or chips are available (If you have a link that would be cool) it would be very interesting, I would imagine shavings would have more surface area.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

SmokinSpider said:


> However if actual Spanish Cedar shavings or chips are available (If you have a link that would be cool) it would be very interesting, I would imagine shavings would have more surface area.


thats a intersting concept just like with heartfelt beads. i wonder if a layer of spanish cedar chips would be better than a spanish cedar board???


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Try here. If they can't help go to a B&M and buy a couple empty cedar boxes, cut them up and drop in your cooler.

gym_bob_in_maine on eBay

Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i personlly use old boxes i got at my B&M that i put handles on too keep my loose cigars in order in my tuppador and was planning on doing the same with a coolador. makes it easy for stacking and easy for pulling the trays in and out of the tuppador


----------



## Ragencane (Sep 29, 2014)

Well i was thinking along the lines that if someone where making shelves or trays out of spanish cedar for the humidors or whatever they may be interested in selling the chips or shavings from the planer or something. A layer of the chips or shavings in the bottom of the cooler would add more surface area of wood to stabilize the humidity as well as add aroma. Just a thought.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

you really don't need any cedar in your cooler, my singles coolers do not have empty boxes, shavings, scraps or anything and it stays rock solid.

If you want cedar, just break up a couple boxes and throw them in, I would not go crazy looking for shavings or chips and spending money on them.


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

If you're still really interested in this, I can probably save some of our shavings when we're milling cedar for our wineadrawers and ship it to you. It would be varying size pieces, but mostly fine to medium sawdust - no real chips or shavings. Even a planer/jointer products pretty fine dust. And of course I couldn't guarantee that they are *100%* Spanish Cedar - there may be some residual other woods left in the ductwork connected to our dust collection system. That said, it would probably be 99% cedar or better.

EDIT: That said, I don't see the benefit of this, unless this is the *only* cedar you'll have. At which point I'd say go buy some SC veneer sheets & line your humi with that.


----------



## Ragencane (Sep 29, 2014)

profanitypete said:


> If you're still really interested in this, I can probably save some of our shavings when we're milling cedar for our wineadrawers and ship it to you. It would be varying size pieces, but mostly fine to medium sawdust - no real chips or shavings. Even a planer/jointer products pretty fine dust. And of course I couldn't guarantee that they are *100%* Spanish Cedar - there may be some residual other woods left in the ductwork connected to our dust collection system. That said, it would probably be 99% cedar or better.
> 
> EDIT: That said, I don't see the benefit of this, unless this is the *only* cedar you'll have. At which point I'd say go buy some SC veneer sheets & line your humi with that.


Thanks for the information, I will see about getting some veneer. Anyone or place you recommend


----------



## The Horseman's Head (Sep 30, 2014)

As MDSPHOTO linked to them already, I'll second it (I'm too new, can't link directly)...

wineadors dot com has Spanish Cedar Sachets under "Accesories" that are little bags FULL of Spanish Cedar shavings. That it your best bet and sounds exactly like what you want - and you'll be free of the mess of loose chips in the bottom of your cooler, too!

$5.00 for a 4x6 muslin sack full of shavings.

You could also consider a single tray that will fit into your cooler - they help keep singles from rolling around. And they'll also contribute to aroma and RH stability.

I also suggest buying some pricier cigars in coffins - the cedar will fill the cooler with a wonderful aroma, and your cigars will age at the same time! If you smoke the cigar in there, stick another one in


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure how shavings/chips would offer more surface area than just lining the bottom of your coolerdor with box bottoms/tops. If you go to the B&M and purchase occasionally you can more than likely get a few boxes for free on your next visit if you just ask and are somewhat familiar with the owner of the shop. If you just walk into one you don't frequent you're liable to be met with the "we sell the boxes" shtick.. You can also just visit a lumber yard and pick up some scraps of it if they sell exotic woods. It really isn't that expensive. You don't need a ton of surface area, because you'll be doing most of the regulation of humidity with your other media. The cedar will just be a buffer to help balance long term.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Another +1 to the link David provided. If you do want spanish cedar veneer be forewarned its about $90 a sheet.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

If you have a table saw, go on fleabay and bid on rough cut cedar planks. Last year I bought a rough cut 6x2x48 plank of sp that with shipping ran me $42 bucks.
Then run it through a table saw to make planks.


----------



## Ragencane (Sep 29, 2014)

piperdown said:


> If you have a table saw, go on fleabay and bid on rough cut cedar planks. Last year I bought a rough cut 6x2x48 plank of sp that with shipping ran me $42 bucks.
> Then run it through a table saw to make planks.


Good idea. Will check that out. Thanks for all the feedback. You guys are a great resource for us that are just learning


----------

